# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Banka Credins e para banke me kapital teresisht Shqiptar (ja se si funksionin ajo )

## erioni_el

*1  HISTORIKU*

Banka  kredins eshte banka  e pare private me capitaltresisht shqiptar 
Ushtron aktivitetin e saj sipas licenses nr. 10,date 31.03.2003,leshuar nga  Banka e shqiperise per te ushtruar veprimtari bankare ne Republiken e Shqiperise 
Aksioneret e Bankes Credins ,jan perfaqesuesit e disa prej bizsneseve me te suksesshme te krijuar dhe rritur gjate viteve te zhvillimit te ekonomise se tregut ne Shqiperi .Banka Credins perfaqeson te paren banke private me kapital 100% shqiptar,duke hyre keshtu ne historikun e zhvillimeve te rendesishme ekonomike financiare te ndodhura ne Shqiperi.BankaCredins duke operuar si banke tregtare ,ofron nje game te gjere produktesh e sherbimet nga me tradicionalet deri tek ato me te avancuarat bashkekohore .Banka credins ,ushtron aktivitetin e saj duke respektuar me rigorozitet kuadrin ligjor te bankes se Shqiperise si dhe ate te kuadrit te brendshem rregullator te percaktuar nga Keshilli i saj  Drejtues dhe miratuar nga Asambleja e aksionereve .Kjo banke  ka dege ne Tirane, Elbasan, Fier, Durres, Vlore,Lezh  

*2 AKSIONERET*

Aksioneret e Bankes Credins jane perfaqesuesit e disa prej bizneseve  me te sukseshme te krijuara dhe rritura gjate 12 viteve te zhvillimit te ekonomise se tregut ne shqiperi, te cilet bashkuan nje pjese te kapitaleve te tyre ne nje bizsnes tjeter prestigjoz ,sic eshte ai bankar



*Insituti financiar Credins 	                41.33%      
Emigres Sh.p.k 	                                15.95%
Eurolloto	                                                14.67%
Menaxhmenti i Bankes Credins 	11.73%
R&T Sh.p.k 	                                  8.0%
Bushati Sh.p.k 	                                  2.35%
SNZ Sh.p.k 	                                1.31%
Te tjere 	                                                4.66%
TOTAL	*                                                100% 


Aksioneri me i madh i Bankes Credins eshte Insituti Financiar me te njejtin emer CredinsSh.a, i cili zoteron 41.33% te kuotave 		

*EmigresSh.p.k*  eshte nje nga kompanite me te medha ne Shqiperi ne fushen e import eksportot dhe tregtimit te paisjeve arreduese e hidrosanitare . Ajo ushtron aktivitetin e saj qe nga viti 1991, duke patur cdo vit rezultate financiare ne rritje , te cilat e rendisin nder kompanite me te suksesshmetregtare . Ne Mars te 2002 Emigres iu dha nw New Jork medalja e arte per excelence and business prestige .	


*Euro Lloto* krijuar me 1995 , eshte kompania me e madhe ne Shqiperi qe vepron ne fushen e llotarive sportive . Presidenti i saj , z .Muhamet Malo, i zoteron kete kompani, eshte gjithashtu krijjuesi dhe zoteruesi i televizionit te vetem sportiv privat ne Shqiperi ,Telesport


*Bushati* Sh.p.k krijuar me 1994, vepron si kompani ne fushen e ndertimeve dhe rikosntruksioneve civile si dhe ne prodhimin e dyerve dhe dritareve duralumini dhe te blinduara .Ajo ka kryer nje sere punimesh ne objekte publike dhe private . Rezultatet financiare te saj .gjithnje ne rritje .janereflektim i seriozitetit. Cilesise se larte dhe korrekteses ne marredhenie me partneret. 


*R&T* Sh.p.k krijuar me 23.11.1995, vepron ne tregtimin e artikujve te ndryshem elektronike si dhe prodhimit te softeve per nevoja te kompanive te ndryshme . Rritja e klienteve nga viti ne vit si dhe marredheniet me furniter evropiano-perendimore , i kane dhene kesaj kompanie emer mjaft te mire ne treg 




*3 MENAXHMENTI*

Menanxhmenti i cili drejton veprimet dita-dites . eshte i perbere nga bankiere shqiptare qe zoterojne eksperience te gjere ne fushat e marketingut modern, si menaxhim i pergjithshembanka ,aktiviteti kreditues , menaxhim financiar , operacione thesari e menaxhim risku . Ata zoterojne nje background te forte akademik si dhe kualifikim profesional te larte, te fituar si brenda Shqiperise , ashtu dhe jashte saj 


*Astan Santo  Drejtoj Ekzekutiv 
Monika Milo  Zv./ Drejtore Ekzekutive 
Maltin Korkuti  Zv./ Drejtor Ekzekutiv 	
Valentina Prodani  Drejtore Finance Kontabilitet 	
Liljana Rexha  Drejtore Operacionale 
Almida Asllani  Drejtore e Sherbimit te Klienteles
Ilirjan  Osmani  Drejtor i Teknelogjise Informative 
Aida Lala  Asistente Drejtore Krediti 
Andon Daka  Jurist 
Lorenc Xhumeniku  Sherbime Adminisrative 
Olsi Gjoni  Drejtor i Deges Durres 	
Artan Ferhati  Drejtor i Deges Fier
Florion Tefiku  Auditor i Brendshem
Ndrec Pema  Drejtor i Deges Lezhe 
Benon Agolli  Drejtor i Deges Elbasan* 

*4 STRUKTURA OGANIZATIVE*
*Detyrat e punonjesve te Bankes*


*A .DREJTORI*

-Organizon dhe drejton punene per administrimin e Deges dhe per plotesimin e funksioneve dhe detyrave te saj, ne perputhje me statusin dhe udhezimet e Bankes Credins , sidomos ne keto drejtime kryesore 

*Per sherbim te kulturuar ndaj klienteles ;*

Mban lidhje te vazhdueshme me klientet per te ndjekur maredheniet e tyre me banken dhe shqyrton e miraton kerkesat e klienteles per te çelur llogari prane deges se Bankes 

Per administrimin , perpunimin dhe levizjen e te gjithave vlerave monetare dhe materiale qe ka dega ne perdorim 


Per mbajtjen ne gadishmeri  dhe funksionimin e mjeteve te ruajtjes dhe te sigurimit te Deges 

-Drejtori i Deges perfaqeson Degen e Bankes si person Juridik dhe pergjigjet per tere veprimtarite e saj , ne perputhje me dispozitat ligjore ne fuqi 

-Mban  çelesin e Deges se Bankes dhe kodin e kasafortes se Thesarit 

-Siguron zbatimin e ligjshmerise financiare ne veprimtarite e brendshme te deges se bankes per kryerjen e shpenzimeve administrative , realizimin e te ardhurave te bankes, per administrimin e vlerave monetare dhe materiale ne perdorimin etj. Dhe pergjigjet per shkeljet e disiplines financiare 

-Kontrollon dhe siglon te gjitha dokumentat e dites se sporteleve ne kohe reale dhe ve perpara pergjegjesise punonjesit per shkeljet e konstatuara 

-Kujdeset dhe kontrollon kuadrimin ditor te cashit dhe mer ne dorezim ne fund te dites cashin se bashku me punonjesit e thesarit dhe e vendosin ne kasaforte 

-Mer masa per menjanimin e mangesive te konstatuara ne dege nga auditori i brendshem i Drejtorise se Bankes 

-Harton dhe ndjek Zbatimin e planit financiar te deges . Organizon punen per llogaritjen e treguesve per parashikimin e te ardhurave dhe shpenzimeve te deges se  bankes dhe ben detajimin e treguesve te planit 


-Studion dhe vezhgon prirjet dhe ecurine e depozitave te kursimit dhe ben propozimin ne drejtorine e Bankes per punonjesit  e ri , per largimin e punonjesve ekzistues si dhe per shtesat e pagave sipas referencave te paraqitura nga ana e tij 


-Ndjek limitin  e lejuar te cashit ne arke qe te mos kaloje :
*-    per lekun 	30 milion lek 
	-   per usd 	200 mije 	
	-   per euro 	200 mije* 

Keto  jane limitet fillestare te vendosura te cilat do te rishikohen dhe ndryshojne me rritjen e aktivitetit te deges 

*B PUNONJESI I SHERBIMIT TE KLIENTELES*
Çdo klient qe paraqitet ne ambientet e bankes Credins per te çelur llogari rrjedhese apo depozite ne kete banke, kintaktin e pare e mer me punonjesin e sherbimit te klienteles .

Sherbimi i klienteles pasi e degjon klientin i paraqet atij kerkesat dhe kushtet qe kerkon banka dhe qe duhet te plotesoje klienti per te celur llogari.

Cel llogari rrejdhese per cdo klient, individ apo subjekt qe paraqitet ne sportelin e deges tone, duke u bazuar ne rregullat e caktuar per celje llogarie duke i kerkuar klientit keto dokumenta:

*a)PER SHOQERITE E FIRMAT PRIVATE:*
-Kerkesa me shkrim per celjen e llogarise.
-Leja nga organet tatimore.
-Vendimi i gjykates.
-Statuti.
-Autorizimin e depozitimit te specimenteve te firmes.

*b)PER INDIVIDE:*
-Kerkesa me shkrim per celje llogarie.
-Depozitimin e specimentit te firmes. 

*c)PER INSTITUCIONE BUXHETORE:*
-kerkesa me shkrim per celje llogarie.
-Leje nga Drejtoria e Thesarit ne rrethin perkates.
-Autorizimin e depozitimit te specimenteve te firmes-

*d)PER NDERMARRJE DHE INSTITUCIONE SHTETERORE (JO BUXHETORE):* 
-Kerkesa me shkrim per celje llogarie.
-Autorizimin e deozitimit te specimenteve te firmes .


*e)PER INSTITUCIONET  FETARE:*
-Kerkesa me shkrim per celje llogarie.
-Autorizimin e depozitimit te specimenteve te firmes.

*f)PER FONDACIONET E HUAJA NE SHQIPERI:*
-Kerkesa me shkrim per celje llogarie.
-Autorizimi nga dikasteri me te cilin bashkepunon ne Shqiperi.
-Autorizimin e depizitimit te specimenteve te firmes.

-Cel llogari depozite si per individet dhe subjektet duke u mbeshtetur ne kerkesen e tyre.Ploteson dhe akt marreveshjen qe lidhet midis bankes dhe klientit per kushtet qe permban akt marreveshja duke u firmosur nga te dy palet. Jep klientit libreze kursimi me shumen e depozituar nga ana e tij.
-Prano urdher xhirimet e klienteve per veprimet e pagesave me llogarine e klientit. Kryen me urdher te klientit pagesat e ndryshme nga llogaria e klientit si shpenzime Vodafone, Amc, Kesh, Albtelecom etj.
-Kryen me urdher te klientit pagesat ne favor te tatimeve, doganave, Tvsh, sigurimet shoqerore dhe shendetsore, etj. 
-Pranon dhe kryen pagesa nga llogaria e klientit per transferta si brenda dhe jashte vendit. 
-Ben emetimin e ceqeve (Bankare dhe mbi llogarine rrjedhese) te Bankes Credins.
-Pranon per arketim ceqet e leshuar nga te 3-tet.
-Per ceqet bankare kontrollon ne momentin e paraqitjes saktesine e plotesimit, afatin e paraqitjes dhe te leshimit te cekut, ne baze te specimentit ben identifikimin e cekut dhe te nenshkrimeve te autorizuara te bankes leshuese.Kur perfituesi i cekut eshte klient i bankes tone, ben identifikimin e tij me ane te leternjoftimit ose te pasaportes dhe kerkon qe perfituesi te nenshkruaje ne shpine e cekut duke i krahasuar ato me nenshkrimet e autorizuara te skedes se depozituar ne banke.
Kur perfituesi i cekut nuk eshte klient i bankes tone, ben identifikimin e tij me ane te leternjoftimit dhe e merr si cek per arketim sipas procedurave te caktuara per arketim .
-Ben me urdher te klientit dhe te thesarit pagesat e ndryshme qe lidhen me shpenzimet e buxhetit. 
-Te gjitha dokumentat e perpiluara nga sherbimi i klienteles duhet te permbajne firmen e klientit, te punonjesit te sherbimit te klienteles dhe drejtorit te deges ose te personit te ngarkuar nga ana e tij.

*C- DETYRAT DHE PERGJEGJESITE E SPORTELISTIT*

Duhet te njohe mire dokumentacionin e bankes ne lidhje me veprimet me klientet. Kryen arketime dhe pagesa per klientet, ne perputhje me shumen perkatese ne dokumentin urdherues, qe i dorezohet drejtpersedrejti nga klienti  (çek , urdherderdhje, libreze kursimi).

-Pranon dhe kontrollon te gjitha dokumentat qe paraqiten nga klienti ne lidhje me veprimet per derdhjet apo terheqjet e parave, si dhe dokumentacionin e nevojshem per kalimin e veprimeve ne llogari , per te qene te plotesuar ne rregull me te dhenat e nevojshme . Dokumentat e parregullta u kthehen klienteve aty per aty dhe sqaron klientet per mangesite qe kane dokumentat e paraqitura nga ana e tyre .

-Perpilon mandat arketim edhe mandat pagesat, nenshkruan ne vendin e caktuar dokumentat e pranuara , perpiluara e te kontrolluara prej tij .

-Arketimet pranohen pa kufuzime ne shume, duke perpiluar dokumentacionin per burimin e parave, ndersa pagesat kryhen deri  ne shumen qe lejon gjendia e llogarise , ne perputhje me rregullat dhe udhezimet per parandalimin e pastrimit te parave . kur dokumenti konsiderohet i rregullt procedohet per veprime te metejshme. Ne rast te kundert dokumenti i kthehet menjehere klientit te cilin e con te eproret per sqarime. DEBATET ME KLIENTIN NE SPORTEL NUK LEJOHEN .

-Per çeqet bankare pasi jane kontrolluar nga sherbimi i klienteles per te dyja rastet si per klientet e bankes dhe ata qe nuk jane klient te bankes , perpilon mandat arketime perkatese, vendos afatin e disponimit dhe krijon dosje te vecante per cdo çek 

-Me parate qe arketon, formon tufa me 100 cope. Ne perputhje me rregulloren e Bankes se shqiperise .		

-Kartmonedhat qe konsiderohen te pavleshme ose fallso nuk i kthehen klientit por informohen eproret dhe procedohet ne baze te rregullave te Bankes se Shqiperise .

-Parate qe i arketon ne tufa te plota i fasheton, nenshkruan dhe vulos ne perputhje me rregullat e Bankes se shqiperise , ndersa me spevaturat formon tufa 100 cope , ne perputhje me rregullat.

-Kryen pagesa ne perputhje me dokumentat urdherues qe i jepen nga klienti. Si rregull, pagesa perballohet nga arketimet e dites.Ne rast se nuk e perballon dot fluksin e parave ai mund te furnizohet nga Thesari i deges. 
-Perpilon dokumentin nje kopje te cilit ia jep klientit, nje e bashkajep me dokumentin qe e merr nga klienti dhe e ruan me dokumentet e tij te sportelit.Pagesa u behet vetem personave ne emer te te cileve eshte plotesuar dokumenti i urdheruesit, pasi sigurohen per identititetin e tij, duke kontrolluar dokumentin perkates (pasaport ,leternjoftim,  certifikate me fotografi qe ne kete rast e mban sportelistja dhe e lidh me dokumentat e tjera) ekstremet e se ciles shenohen ne dokumentin qe mbahet nga sportelisti. Gjithashtu kujdeset qe nenshkrimi i klientit te behet ne prani te sportelistit. Ndersa per pagesat me cek nenshkruhet edhe ne shpinen e cekut. 

-Ne fund te dites ben kuadrimin e arkes ku mban parasysh:
 Printimin e veprimeve te dites ku i lidh dhe dokumentat ditore te arkes duke i ciftosur dhe renditur sipas ditarit. Perpunimin e vlerave qe ka ne ngarkim ne fund te dites duke formuar tufa dhe pako. Krahasimin e gjendies fizike me ate kontabel.Ne rast diference kerkon ndihmen e eproreve per gjetjen e gabimit. Me perfundimin e kuadratures dhe dorezimit te vlerave ne thesar i jep kryearketarit dokumentat ditore per veprime te metejshme. 
Dorezon gjendien e arkes ne tufa te plota, sipas dokumentit te pergatitur per kete qellim. 
-Sportelisti mban pergjegjesi te plote per cdo diference qe vertetohet brenda tufes nga kontrolli i vlerave ne kasaforte ose nga reklamimet eventuale te klienteve ne sportel. 
-Diferencat eventuale nga kuadrimi i dites dokumentohen me procesverbal ne dy kopje, nje nga te cilat lidhet me dokumentat e arkes dhe nje mbahet ne dosjen e titullarit te deges. Diferencat me teper, kalojne tek te ardhurat e bankes, ndersa diferenca mangut ngelet ne ngarkim te punonjesit. Ne rast se arketari nuk ka mundesi ta derdhi ne moment atehere mbahet nje proces verbal ku tregohet menyra se si  do ta likujdoje kete shume. Reklamimet pranohen dhe arsyetohen nga titullari i bankes dhe ai vendos per veprim te metejshem. 
-I gjithe dokumentacioni qe perpilohet ne sportel kontrollohet dhe duhet te nenshkruhet nga drejtori i deges.


*[CENTER]D-DETYRAT DHE PERGJEGJESITE E KRYARKETARIT
( OSE ARKETARIT TE THESARIT)/CENTER]*

*1*-Arketari i thesarit pergjigjet per ruatjen e vlerave monetare ne thesar 

*2*-Mban celesin e kasafortes dhe ka pergjegjesi te barabarte me punonjesit e tjetere te ngarkuar me mbajtjen e sekretit dhe celesave te kasafortes, per cdo crregullim e mungese eventuale qe mund te vertetohet n tufa e pako te plota, ne specatura, si dhe ne cdo vlere te vendosur ne kasaforte 

*3*-Mban librin e arkes dhe ben arzhionimin e tij, sa here qe ka levizje te vlerave ne kasaforte. 

*4*-Harton cdo dite pasqyren e gjendies se arkes qe ka ne ngarkim ,ne vlefte dhe sipas prerjeve, dhe kuadron me sportelin dhe kontabilitetin per levizje ditore dhe gjendien ne fund te dites 

*5*-Cdo dite furnizon sportelet me para duke prere si dokument baze dokumentin dergese vlerash, te cilen e ploteson sipas kerkesave te percaktuara dhe nenshkruhet nga personat e autorizuar 

*6*-Ne fund te dites dhe sa here eshte e nevojshme, merr nga arketaret pakot dhe tufat e plota , kundrejt distines dhe dokumentit te pergatitur per kete qellim .Me tufat e arketareve te ndryshem formon pako sipas rregullave te caktuar.Pakot dhe tufat qe merren ne ngarkim, kontrollohen me te zgjedhur dhe rifashetohen dhe nenshkruhen nga komisioni i kontrollit.

*7*-Njofton personat pergjegjes per mbajtjen e sekretit te kasafortes per te marre ne dorezim gjendien e arkes.

*8*-Veprimeve per furnizimin e arkave me para , pergatitjen e kolive, marrjen e vlerave ne dorezim, deri ne vendosjen e tyre ne kasaforte, kryhet ne prani te punojesve te ngarkuarose te komisionit te ngarkuar per mbajtjen e sekretit dhe celesave te kasafortes 

*9*-Pas kuadritimit te arkes nga secili arketar merr prej tyre dokumentat perkates te dites, se bashku me printimin dhe pasqyren e arkes, per vendimet e kryera dhe i sistemon ato .

*E-DETYRAT DHE PERGJEGJESITE E ANALISTIT TE KREDITIT*

Qellimi i punes te analistit te kreditit eshte qe ti siguroje bankes nje portofol efektiv kredie, nepermjet njohjes se mire te klienteve, perzgjedhjes dhe analizes se thele te bisneseve qe kreditohen, duke garantuar nje proces kredidhenie efektive

*1*-Eshte pergjegjes per marredheniet me klientet kredi kerkues. 
	-intervistimi ne fazen e pare te aplíkimit 
-grumbullimi i te gjithe informacionit te nevojshem per bisnesin dhe kredikerkuesin 

*2*-Organizon vizitat ne vendin ku zhvillohet aktiviteti i bisnesit dhe merr per masa                     per pergatitjen e raporteve. 

*3*-Analizon plan bisneset , bilancet dhe pasqyrat e tjera financiare te klienteve,mbi bazen e te cilave provon treguesit baze per financim, ne menyre qe biznesi qe do te kreditohet te jete i qendrueshem ekonomikisht dhe te garantoje nje kthyeshmeri te mire te kredise 
*4*-Paraqet propozimin per kredi para komitetit te kreditit te deges, ne varesi kjo dhe te limiteve te kreditimit te lejuara dhe te percaktuara nga Drejtoria e Pergjithshme e Bankes Credins per deget 

*5*-Pergjigjet per mabtjen e marredhenieve me vleresuesit e pasurive te paluajtshme si dhe hartimin e kontratave te kreditit dhe te hipotekes apo marreveshjen per barren siguruese, nese kredia miratohet nga dega .

*6*-Kryen disbursimin e kredise, hartimin e planeve te amortizimit te kredise, perllogaritjen mujore te interesave 

*7*-Krye dhe pergjigjet per monitorimin dhe administrimin e kredise ne menyre qe te sigurohet qe perdorimin dhe ecuria e kredise , behet ne perputhje me termat e kontrates 

*8*-Kryen klasifikimin e kredive ne perputhje me rregulloren Bankes se Shqiperise dhe i reflekton ne sistem . 

*9*-Pergatit sistemin raportues periodik per modulin e kreditit: evidenca e teprices se kredise , kredia sipas degeve te ekonomise, sipas maturiteteve dhe 5 kategorive te klasifikimit, percaktimi i financave dhe angazhimeve te te dhena (zera jashte bilancit ) 

*10*-Jep garanci per klientet sipas kerkeses se tyre me fondet e bankes si dhe me fondet e klientit ne baze te limiteve te lejuara dhe te percaktuara nga drejtoria e pergjithshme e bankes 

Kjo rregullore eshte miratuar ne mbledhjen e keshillit drejtues te bankes Credins Sh.A DT, 29,09,2004


*[CENTER]5 PRODUKET QE OFRON DEGA E BANKES:/CENTER]*

	Hap dhe mban llogari rrjedhese te klienteve ne lek dhe valute sipas udhezimeve te drejtorise se bankes.
	Hap dhe mban depozita me afat per qytetare dhe subjekte sipas udhezimeve te percaktuara duke i pajisur klientet me libreze kursimi. 
	Kryen kembime valutore me para ne dore dhe llogari rrjedhese ne baze te kursit te kembimit qe komunikohet cdo dite me shkrim.
	Kryen transferta vendore ne nisje dhe ne mberritje per klientet ne leke dhe valute.
	Kryen transferta me jashte ne nisje dhe ne mberritje.
	Emetimin e ceqeve bankare ne leke dhe valute
	Leshon bllok ceqesh personale (mbi llogarine rrjedhese) ne leke dhe valute
	Pranon ceqe personale per arketim dhe kryen pagesen e tyre pasi merr konfirmimin


	Kryen pagesa per sherbimet e telefonise fikse , celulare per AMC dhe VODAFONE, KESH, e pagesa te tjera te ngjashme me to

	Kryen pagese per çdoganim mallip per deget e doganes ne rrethe 

	Kryen pagesa te ndryshme ne favor te Deges se Tatim Taksave Tirane , Deges se Tatim Paguesve me te medhej si dhe TVSH-te perkatese 

	Kryen sherbime te ndryshme me llogarine e shpenzimeve te buxhetit per institucionet buxhetore 

	Jep garanci bankare per klientet sipas kerkeses se tyre me fondet e bankes si dhe me fondet e klientit  

	Jep kredi tregtare dhe mbuluese llogarie.

	Jep kredi investimesh 

	Leshon karten American Expres (ne EURO DHE USD ) 

	Ju ofron klienteve sherbimin me Çeqe te udhetareve si mjet tjeter pagese 

*5*- Kontabiliteti i Deges do funksionoje mbi bazen e programit SIB-2000, duke qene         ne rrjet dhe ne on-line me Drejtorine e Pergjithshme 
*6*- Punonjesit e Deges se Bankes Credins ,ruajne sekretin e çfaredo informacioni qe zoterojne ose qe marrin gjate sherbimit te tyre ne Banke   



*6 RREGULLAT E PERGJITHSHME* .

*1*-Banka Credins e zhvillon aktivitetin e saj ne dege dhe ne agjensi. Dega e bankes eshte nje njesi baze e bankes Credins qe zhvillon veprimtarine e saj ne territorin e caktuar nga drejtoria e pergjithshme
*2*-Dega e bankes eshte nen varesine e drejtorise se pergjithshme te Bankes Credins dhe pergjigjet  dhe jep llogari para saj. 
*3*-Dega e bankes ushtron veprimtarine e saj me ligjin nr 7560 date 28.04.1992  per sistemin Bankar ne Shqiperi, me statutin e Bankes Credins , si dhe me aktet ligjore e nenligjore te vecanta , qe kane fushe veprimi gjate ushtrimit te funksionit dhe detyrave te saj.

----------

